# Acrylic enclosure topic! Experience after purchase and plastics scratching.



## sweetypie (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi to all.

*We're curious on the experiences you've had with acrylic enclosures after their first or second wash etc?*
We've used various plastic pet keeper enclosures that look great for the "first" time "but"...
...after a careful substrate vacuum and hand rinse, the plastic is (micro scratched) never the same!
They make us feel like we did it wrong or should have stuck to the glass tanks.
An acrylic enclosure sounds great, but we just had to ask!

*So, to sum it all up, who can share their "USED" acrylic enclosure experiences?*:biggrin:
*Any photos and tips?*

thanks for the forum!


----------



## skar (Oct 2, 2011)

Plastic scratches . .
I haven't had Alot of experience with them but, maybe try using paper towels to clean the tanks ?


----------



## Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't had any troubles with acrylic enclosures, I do prefer glass because you can always give it good scrapes with a razor blade but I have always cleaned acrylic with a good wash outside in the yard with the hose and always left it to air dry. I've only wiped a little to get rid of water stains and then hook it up with substrate and materials all over again! Have you used any chemicals to clean your acrylic? What type of acrylic do you have, some are softer plastic than others. The only time Ihave any foggy plastics is when I use really cheap thin jars and containers. It's almost impossible to have it still looking clear.


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 2, 2011)

Frost said:


> Have you used any chemicals to clean your acrylic? What type of acrylic do you have, some are softer plastic than others. The only time Ihave any foggy plastics is when I use really cheap thin jars and containers. It's almost impossible to have it still looking clear.


Hi,
We haven't purchased any acrylics "yet", and were inquiring on the look of "used ones".
- The critter keepers and cheap $3 tall food jars at Walmart with white tops are the only plastics so far.
   Yes, cheap plastic sadly scratches!
- No chemicals are ever used with the exception of lemon juice on our "glass"...but that is a different topic.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voodoo chile (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the look of the acrylic viv's but I brought a exo terra nano for my Avic. They sell for around the same price £30 - £40 & even better made,(extreamly well made) You could'nt even built a light glass viv for that cheap.


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 2, 2011)

voodoo chile said:


> I like the look of the acrylic viv's but I brought a exo terra nano for my Avic. They sell for around the same price £30 - £40 & even better made,(extreamly well made) You could'nt even built a light glass viv for that cheap.


Sorry, I should have been more specific on the thread I had posted!

The acrylic would/could be for our large 9"+ stirmi (20" x 12 x 12 tarantula cage).
We have multiple Exo terra 12x12x12s and 12x12x18 arboreals. 
The exo terras are Super!

She is going on a bookshelf placed as a room divider that has both sides viewable!
ANY USED acrylic pics yet!!!
'Very curious to see how they look years later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 4, 2011)

F.Y.I. Just a quick tip for you acrylic lovers...

Never use anything other than a paper towel, microfiber cloth for cleaning, Never use any scrubbing pads, if you want to keep them scratch free... 
Never scrub them, while there are left over substrate, cause those left over crumbs and pieces are usually the culprit...

i have mostly used acrylic... i have no issue's... Love them because the don't weigh a ton and the trick i use is the same they use in a plastic shop...
what you would need is a butane torch, plumbers torch or lighter(this would get the job, done but i think you'll end up burning your thumb first, before you finish....  you'll be focusing more on trying to keep it lit)... 
it's very simple.. easy thing to do.... just don't burn your self, your house or the enclosure....

All you need to do is run the flame along the surface of the plastic with out overheating or burning it....
Imagine your spray painting your enclosure, but your using a torch instead of a spray paint... it's the same concept.... 
when painting they would apply coats or layer as they call it..., They will coat it till they get the finish their looking for...

It's the same with plastic, don't even think it can done only with one pass... 
Do it until you notice the plastic becomes clear and transparent again... This works on most plastic & acrylic enclosure's ...
I cant emphasis this enough "let it cool after each coat or pass"..... ( trust me on this one )

One important thing to remember is try not to focus on one spot... so after a few passes, you should let the surface cool down, then repeat the process,  overheating can ruin your enclosure!!! It can cause it to bubble up or warp.... 
so always keep it moving or point it the other way when not using and always let the surface or enclosure cool down.. 

By doing this... it should bring back shine or transparency to your old and dull plastic/acrylic enclosure.......

Also this will only solve the dullness, major scratches will always stay visible, most minor one's disappear, and discoloration is another issue on it's own... 
(so try not to expose them to sunlight! so they dont change their color!)


Peace,
Armando

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> F.Y.I. Just a quick tip for you acrylic lovers...
> 
> Never use anything other than a paper towel, microfiber cloth for cleaning, Never use any scrubbing pads, if you want to keep them scratch free...
> Never scrub them, while there are left over substrate, cause those left over crumbs and pieces are usually the culprit...
> ...


Thanks for this input, I'll definitely keep this in mind for when I want to re beautify any old enclosures!


----------



## sschind (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great tip.  I just picked up a bunch of used AMAC boxes at a yard sale and a few of them will be perfect candidates for you flame treatment and if I do melt a couple I won't really be out anything


----------



## Kungfujoe (Oct 31, 2011)

One thing good about acrylic is you can wet sand it with very fine sand paper and it will look good as new.. I work with salt water glass and acrylic tanks and we can even sand the inside of the tanks with living coral inside. On the other hand glass is a lot harder to scratch but once it is the damage can't be repaired.


----------



## pavel (Oct 31, 2011)

Kung, have you "wet sanded" a tank that is going to be dry?  If I'm understanding you correctly, you spoke of 'wet sanding' the inside of a water-filled tank.  I would expect this method to leave a lot of visible scratches on an acrylic tank that is then dried out and used for a land animal.   (Be neat if it doesn't.)

Add to what has been said, never clean acrylic with Windex or any glass window cleaner containing ammonia.  It tends to permanently fog the plastic.


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have most are my T's in acrylic tanks I haven't bother cleaning them yet but their was a lot of help on here on how to clean them with out scratching then thanks.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 4, 2011)

it depends on the grit.. i get mine from a acrylic shop. ive done this on fish tanks and stuff for my lizards and my T's.. most of the time look as good as new..


----------

